

Scala 2.9.0 RC1 released - stephenjudkins
http://www.scala-lang.org/node/8976

======
stephenjudkins
There isn't as much new features in this release compared to the 2.7.7 ->
2.8.0 upgrade, but this is still a notable release.

Not mentioned in the post but apparently included with this release it the new
"Dynamic" trait, which enables runtime method dispatching. See
[http://squirrelsewer.blogspot.com/2011/02/scalas-upcoming-
dy...](http://squirrelsewer.blogspot.com/2011/02/scalas-upcoming-dynamic-
capabilities.html) for a better explanation and examples.

------
melling
I see they've shaved a second off of startup time. The slow startup is a
problem for me because I want to learn Scala by writing little utility
scripts, instead of using Perl. I don't want replace Perl but it's more fun to
learn something by using it to solve real problems.

